# Good walleye book?



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi guys, looking to start walleye fishing next year on an inland lake from a small boat. Anyone have any recommendations for a good book on walleye fishing?

Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

brodg,

Wallleye Wisdom, by Al Linder, Dave Csanda, Tony Dean, Ron Linder, Bob Ripley & Doug Stange is a good book. It is found in the In-Fisherman series.
Lot of information on the eye.

Ron


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Ron, appreciate it.


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

i like the first walleye critical concepts book by in-fisherman

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Been fishing for walleyes for years and just got into the saugeyes the last 4 years. Through out thoes years I have bought quite a few books on walleye fishing. That being said,,. The best 2 books I have ever read were Lunkers love nightcrawlers and Buck Perry's book on spoonpluging. Maybe not 100 percent walleye fishing but the information will serve you well.

One other place thaat won't cost you a cent is google walleye and saugeye discussions. Click on the OGF link. It will bring up over 400 posts from back starting in 2004 till now dealing with just eye fishing right here in Ohio.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Skippy said:


> Been fishing for walleyes for years and just got into the saugeyes the last 4 years. Through out thoes years I have bought quite a few books on walleye fishing. That being said,,. The best 2 books I have ever read were Lunkers love nightcrawlers and Buck Perry's book on spoonpluging. Maybe not 100 percent walleye fishing but the information will serve you well.
> 
> One other place thaat won't cost you a cent is google walleye and saugeye discussions. Click on the OGF link. It will bring up over 400 posts from back starting in 2004 till now dealing with just eye fishing right here in Ohio.
> Hope this helps.


Yea when I get board and am sitting at the house Ill get on ogf and just start searching old threads. I search different ways Like key word=saugeye,or stickbait ect.ect..... Or I will go back and read all posts by certain members, endless amounts of info.. And you would be suprise how much info guys gave back in the day, all the way down to specific lakes and all the good stuff...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Walleye Patterns by Babe Winkelman
Complete Guide to Walleye Fishing by Art Moraski
Sam Grilli's Complete Guide to Lake Erie Walleye

These are oldies but goodies I have in my fishing book collection


----------

